
Initial Git commit. – c01efc6 – rust-lang/rust - deegles
https://github.com/rust-lang/rust/commit/c01efc669f09508b55eced32d3c88702578a7c3e
======
deegles
With the Alpha coming out today I thought it would be fun to take a look at
the first ever commit to Rust, made 4 years 6 months 24 days ago.

